# Sue From Somerset



## suefone (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello  I thought I join Wild camping as i finaily got a campervan , we can't do a overnighter yet as we havent any blinds or curtains yet lol 
I am looking forward to going off for long weekends and overnighters,  and maybe a short holiday, this sight looks very interesting for ideas and places to go so i may have lots of questions
 sue


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Makzine (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 13, 2018)

simple blind curtain self adhesive velcro above the window and attach to materials to form curtains  do to and bottom for tight fit or just do top for quick and easy  blind

a lot of hiaces came with curtains you might still have rails just look out for the hooks


----------



## The laird (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi and welcome, just remember if you close your eyes nobody can see you


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 14, 2018)

hi sue i am in Somerset not far from Martock....     welcome to the Wild side !!   if i can help  give me a shout....   best wishs


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Mar 15, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> hi sue i am in Somerset not far from Martock....     welcome to the Wild side !!   if i can help  give me a shout....   best wishs



Hello and welcome. 
#MeToo


----------



## Tes (Mar 15, 2018)

:welcome:
hello and welcome.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello and welcome from ulster,i promise i wont risk my eye site and peep,well maybe one eye.:lol-053:


----------



## Old Git (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------

